

Rules of startup storytelling - petenixey
http://peternixey.com/post/24749063886/the-22-rules-of-startup-storytelling/

======
bornonmars
Points 1. and 11. thumbs up! Not agreeing with 7. though, cause framed that
way it actually ends up being that fluff you wanna avoid

